# Death Wobble 2010 F-250 Help



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

I am experiencing death wobble in my truck. It has happened 4 or 5 times in the last month. Anyone have any experience with getting it fixed?


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Shane Wright said:


> I am experiencing death wobble in my truck. It has happened 4 or 5 times in the last month. Anyone have any experience with getting it fixed?


I had it twice with my older f350. After replacing most of my front end, it ended up being my steering stabilizer shocks. Few years later, same thing.


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

Are you talking about the dual front stabilizers? I am having them put on this week.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Steering stabilizer
Tires(have you had them checked) balanced?


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Death Wobble*

My brand new '07 F-350 would do the same thing after certain bumps, seams in the roadway, etc. The dealership kept telling me I needed to add a steering stabilizer AT MY COST. I brought back to them several times and they finally added the stabilizer but the issue continued, just less often. I wouldn't have believed it, but I swapped the factory tires (Continental at the time) for oversized Nitto's and never felt it again. Hope that helps!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Had it on my 3500 dodge after i installed leveling blocks up front. Took them off and it still did it. Front end shop found a few frontend parts that were worn and hasnt happened again. Scarry ****t when your doing 80 on the freeway


----------



## j4577 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Death wobble*

On my 2011 F-250 dual steering stabilizer and replacement front shocks fixed the death wobble.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Check front end play before installing dual steering stabilizers. Mine were tie rods. Added duals after repair and alignment and bump steer is non existent. An aftermarket track bar will reduce jarring and allow for thrust angle alignment. Make sure your caster is in spec.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

I never could find the problem on my 2010 f350 , wife got scared and made me sell it ,


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you have a leveling kit on that truck?


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Dual stabilizer is just a band aid. Pull your truck up parallel to a curb and turn your wheel into it. Then hava someone keep pulling the steering wheel toward the curb and release as you look for loos components.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I haven't had the dreaded death wobble thankfully but I have a 2007 dodge 2500 and it has a lot of play in the steering and walks the road really bad. Can anyone recommend a good shop that wont take me to the cleaners? Looking at getting the 2008.5 steering upgrade and replacing the upper and lower ball joints.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

Replace track bar bushing and ball joint. Fixed my death wobble. 08 f250. After that replace tie rod ends, after that ball joints. Tighten the suspension up and it shouldn't have a problem. Stuff wears out, expecially on a 4x4


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

puretexn said:


> I had it twice with my older f350. After replacing most of my front end, it ended up being my steering stabilizer shocks. Few years later, same thing.


Same thing with my Dodge 2500. The steering stabilizer shock provides a lot more stabilization than I knew! lol


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Get a good adjustable track bar


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Drag link fixed mine. Steering stabilizer only eliminated the small shake incidents on mine.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

Check the bolt to the track bar at the track bar bracket (Bracket bolts to the frame of the truck). I had a leveling kit installed on my 2008 F350 (@35,000 miles) and a couple weeks later, I had the death wobble. Found the bolt not torqued correctly. I tightened it up and have not had the death wobble since - I currently have 123,000 miles on my truck.


----------

